

Eden Alexander, Crowd Funding, and Discrimination Against Sex Workers - vellum
http://therumpus.net/2014/05/eden-alexander-crowd-funding-and-discrimination-against-sex-workers/

======
vellum
This sounds like it's related to Operation Choke Point. Basically, the DOJ is
looking into whether banks are ignoring high fraud industries, like payday
lenders. So the banks have been also preemptively purging all accounts that
are porn related, since they have a high fraud rate.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7670838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7670838)
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/04/16/o...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/04/16/operation-
choke-point-the-battle-over-financial-data-between-the-government-and-banks/)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761346).
Not sure which is the better article, so we'll go with the earlier one (which
also happens to have more upvotes).

